# Flowmaster Super 44's



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone have these installed in their goat? I called up a local shop that is a retailer for Flowmaster asking for a price on two of these, but they said they couldn't get me a price because flowmaster says that they don't make any specifically for the goat and they don't think they will fit.:confused 

They recommended I bring it in and test fit them before just to make sure they fit. For whatever reason, I don't think that sounds right. 

Just a few questions: Does anyone have them and was there any issues with fitting them?

Also, how much did they cost? How much to install? And, were they welded or bolted on?

Thanks in advance for your help.

:cool


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have them on my 67 gto prostreet they are loud but i really like them i have the 3 inch set and i used to have the 50 series but i like these better no trouble fitting them on my car i paid 85.00 a piece thru summit.I alos welded them on.


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

BtchPlz, Im getting ready to install the cat-back kit from Flowmaster. It includes the Super 44's a real X pipe and the tail pipes. 2 1/2 inch all the way back with 3" tips. The Super 44's should fit your goat just fine. You can order the cat-back for about 500 bucks. It would be worth getting, or atleast looking in to. I'll let you know how it sounds and how well it fits.

I just finished installing a K&N FIPK kit. Took it out for a spin, and it sounds AWESOME. Ofcourse, I've been without my goat for almost 2 months. Had a guy run a red light and plow into the left front. Got an 06 hood out of the deal, so Im pleased.


04 A4 PBM


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

update! I had the Flowmasters installed today! They sound pretty darn good. Not as loud as I would have liked, but it gives the engine a really buttery smooth growl when you accelerate, and only some minor popping when you let off the gas. The kit is easy to install too. If I had my own welder, I wouldn't have had to go to a shop.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I found out that the 2.5's should fit just fine maybe just a slight lower than the stock. As far as the price goes 75-80 is about what I was expecting to pay, but now the issue is how much will they charge me on the weld job.

I called and got a quote for $150 from a muffler shop that didn't carry the flowmasters but wanted me to order them and they would weld them on. I asked how come he couldn't order them and he said because if I don't like them he can't return them. Doesn't sound like a very good muffler shop.

But now, I like the idea of getting the cat back for $500. Decisions decisions.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, showgoat67 Love your goat! 67 was a good year for the GTO.
:cheers


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks very much for the compliment good luck on the mufflers


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

here is a video that i found of an 05 with supper 44's hope it helps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mri2Y1iEGKA


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> I have them on my 67 gto prostreet they are loud but i really like them i have the 3 inch set and i used to have the 50 series but i like these better no trouble fitting them on my car i paid 85.00 a piece thru summit.I alos welded them on.


I`ve been considering the same on my `65. What kind of headers are you running?? And does the exhaust exit the rear of the car? Or behind the rear tires? Are these louder then the 50 series? Did you buy it as a kit? Or did a muffler shop fab it up for you?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtoforspeed said:


> here is a video that i found of an 05 with supper 44's hope it helps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mri2Y1iEGKA


I like the little kid in the back seat..."make sure you have that thing on...so you don`t get a ticket" :rofl:


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*super 44's*



Rukee said:


> I`ve been considering the same on my `65. What kind of headers are you running?? And does the exhaust exit the rear of the car? Or behind the rear tires? Are these louder then the 50 series? Did you buy it as a kit? Or did a muffler shop fab it up for you?



Well i have hedman hustler headers and they are jet hot and worth it get them right from jet hot alot cheaper done.Make s difference in looks and the engine compartment with heat.Also i had a friend who owns a muffler shop mandrel bend 3 inch exaust.I had it taken out the back and turn down.Also i had the 50 series mufflers on the car for years and these are much louder and cooler.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have Super 44 Axlebacks on mine that were made by a guy on another GTO site. They have a great sound to them. They are just as deep as the Super 40's, but more aggressive sounding. They sound like a hybrid design between the Original 40's and the Super 40's.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> I have Super 44 Axlebacks on mine that were made by a guy on another GTO site. They have a great sound to them. They are just as deep as the Super 40's, but more aggressive sounding. They sound like a hybrid design between the Original 40's and the Super 40's.


Axelback? I know it means from the axel back, but what does that really consitute? Just too much of a newbie and need clarification.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Axelback? I know it means from the axel back, but what does that really consitute? Just too much of a newbie and need clarification.


A guy on another board, as I said, makes axlebacks for GTOs. He has a custom jig set up so that he can weld in any type of muffler that you desire using your stock axleback. In essence, you keep your stock look, as the stock tips are used. 

Axleback= The muffler/tailpipe section that bolts up to the rear flange of the resonator assembly. No welding required. Just bolt it up, and go. Gibson also makes an axleback setup for the 05/06 GTO.

He also makes H-Pipes, and X-Pipes that bolt up to the mid-pipes in place of the resonator assembly. The exit of the resonator assembly has to be cut and then the H/X is either welded or clamped in, depending on which you prefer.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmaster cat back system?*



Goatsucker said:


> BtchPlz, Im getting ready to install the cat-back kit from Flowmaster. It includes the Super 44's a real X pipe and the tail pipes. 2 1/2 inch all the way back with 3" tips. The Super 44's should fit your goat just fine. You can order the cat-back for about 500 bucks. It would be worth getting, or atleast looking in to. I'll let you know how it sounds and how well it fits.
> 
> I just finished installing a K&N FIPK kit. Took it out for a spin, and it sounds AWESOME. Ofcourse, I've been without my goat for almost 2 months. Had a guy run a red light and plow into the left front. Got an 06 hood out of the deal, so Im pleased.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me where you found a flowmaster cat back system for the 06 goat. I looked on flowmaster web site and found none for gto. Im thinking of having my local five star muffler man who made several custom exhaust for other vehicles of mine to make me one for the goat out of the original 40 series which are hard to find, and some retailers will try to pass the delta flows off as orignal 40's. ther is a number 9 before the remaining numbers on a delta flow muffler which they are trying to pass as original 40 seris. Please let me know about the cat back 44 Ill take a look at it, hopefully could fit it with 40s.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Could you please tell me where you found a flowmaster cat back system for the 06 goat. I looked on flowmaster web site and found none for gto. Im thinking of having my local five star muffler man who made several custom exhaust for other vehicles of mine to make me one for the goat out of the original 40 series which are hard to find, and some retailers will try to pass the delta flows off as orignal 40's. ther is a number 9 before the remaining numbers on a delta flow muffler which they are trying to pass as original 40 seris. Please let me know about the cat back 44 Ill take a look at it, hopefully could fit it with 40s.


There is no Flowmaster catback for an 05/06 GTO. You will have to have the stocks replaced with Flowmasters. Also, don't use the Original 40 series. They don't flow as well as the newer Flowmasters. Get either the Super 40's or the Super 44's. I have had the 40's with an H-Pipe, and I have the 44's with an H-Pipe now. It's a great sound.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*really*

i did not know that the others would flow better. how bout sound. loud enough?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

i got super 44's on my goat... they sound awesome really aggressive sound... i used to have axle back straight pipes but it was way too loud and popped to much on throttle closed, the 44's are a perfect balance between the straights and having a muffler. still pretty loud but with much better back pressure and im not destroying my valves.

cost me about 270 installed. a buddy of mine that works at mineke did them paid 170 for 2 muffs via performance-curve.com and 100 for install. It was worth every penny. Good Luck!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> i did not know that the others would flow better. how bout sound. loud enough?


Yes, they are plenty loud.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Im droppin her off on christmas eve morning. My five star muffler man who completed several exhaust for me in past wants to put her on lift and take measurements. He told me he wanted it that day so he could take his time measure her up and over the holidays he would think something up for me. Even talked of welding me a X pipe where the resonator once was. he is getting all into it. He refurbs a few olds 440s chevelle and has a vette which he doesnt tell too many people about. Single garage works for himself. one great guy. Cant wait, im ready to let those horses be heard. Im gonna do a new thread on my first day back behind the wheel of my goat. should be funny.


----------

